# Deer Boudin Freeze Time



## meatmarauder (Aug 22, 2019)

Need advice guys,

I Made 75 lbs of venison boudin of varying spice. In an attempt to keep them separate. I put all my individually vacuum sealed portions in trash sacks and laid in my (functioning) chest freezer. That was Tuesday. Now on Thursday I go to pull some links out and notice that the vacuum bags in the center of the trash sack are not frozen solid. *Is there any risk here?* I realize I should have put them in the freezer loose but This is 75 lbs.....Packaged in 1-2 lb bags. I didn't want to bury all my backstraps, other sausage links,  and roasts. I would assume even if it didn't freeze it was cold enough to keep it safe.... Just wanted a weigh-in from the experts. It went into the freezer at a little below room temp. I give alot of this away...so dont want to risk getting anyone sick.


----------



## crazzycajun (Aug 24, 2019)

Missed this one you don’t give much detail on your process, but if you used common sense and standard sausauge procedures you should be fine. Pm Dave omak or chef jimmy with a little more info if your still worried.


----------

